# Ash vs Evil Dead



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ash is back starting Oct. 31st on Starz, in Ash vs. Evil Dead. I love the Evil Dead and Army of Darkness movies, so I'm hoping the series with an older Ash can be just as good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Classic Bruce Campbell- love it!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

We watched it yesterday and I loved it. They kept that mix of horror,humor and silliness that makes the Evil Dead series great. My wife even enjoyed it which surprised me she even watched it after the Evil Dead fiasco when we were dating.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally have time to watch Ash vs the Evil Dead. Does honor to the movies. Looking forward to watching more. The flies in true Rami style. I like the songs there using too!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm hooked. I'm a huge AoD and Evil Dead fan! I love that it's still very AoD so far!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

tjc67 said:


> We watched it yesterday and I loved it. They kept that mix of horror,humor and silliness that makes the Evil Dead series great. My wife even enjoyed it which surprised me she even watched it after the Evil Dead fiasco when we were dating.


lol...


----------

